# Bending pipe that's 1 1/2" EMT.



## DMILL

I bend it with our greenlee hydraulic


----------



## Wirenuting

I've done the hand bender. And it's not to hard. Wears you out after awhile. The hydraulic is the way to go. But if you have a lot of stock & a bender, it's good to learn.
The one they handed me years ago had a big shoe extension on it. 
Good luck.


----------



## sparks134

I believe the biggest handbender is 1 1/4" emt... Which I own and still use.


----------



## mattsilkwood

I've never seen a 1 1/2 hand bender, a chicago bender yes but hand bender no. 
Anything over 1" I use the smart bender.


----------



## jusme123

sparks134 said:


> I believe the biggest handbender is 1 1/4" emt... Which I own and still use.


----------



## kaboler

That smartbender looks good, except it's $10,000. Our company doesn't bend enough bigger pipe to put that kind of money out there. I don't know what a "chicago" bender is tho. Can't seem to google it well.

Wirenuting, you have a 1 and 1/2 hand bender?


----------



## sparks134

Yep... There's the beast!


----------



## sparks134

kaboler said:


> That smartbender looks good, except it's $10,000. Our company doesn't bend enough bigger pipe to put that kind of money out there. I don't know what a "chicago" bender is tho. Can't seem to google it well.
> 
> Wirenuting, you have a 1 and 1/2 hand bender?


Chicago bender.


----------



## Wirenuting

kaboler said:


> That smartbender looks good, except it's $10,000. Our company doesn't bend enough bigger pipe to put that kind of money out there. I don't know what a "chicago" bender is tho. Can't seem to google it well.
> 
> Wirenuting, you have a 1 and 1/2 hand bender?


I don't. Our big project shop has it They handed it to me on the first big job I was on with them 26 years ago. Told me to just pull a few 90's. Figured they would get a good laugh. 
I'm tall and thin and not a gorilla like the guy who always used it. 
We had hickies and the hydraulic back at the shop, but the big guy liked it better.


----------



## Frasbee

I've never used the chicagos, usually there's a greenlee "sidewinder" electric bender on the job.

1 1/4'' emt isn't bad. If I can do it (5'5' 140 lbs), most anyone else can do it.

1'' RMC on the other hand...never had the displeasure of trying to hand bend that.


----------



## macmikeman

I was doing a fiber/ integrate job once in Orlando. One of the women on the electrical crew was talking about a 2" emt hand bender. I thought I knew everything and spoke up telling her there is no such thing. She bet me a dinner. I took the bet. She won. She showed up the next day with one in her truck. No kidding at all. I wish I had a digital camera back then or at least had of wrote who made it but I didn't. And no I did not attempt to try to bend some 2" thinwall with it. Anyway for real somebody at least made one and sold them, so I bet they had the 1-1/2 inch as well.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Proof or its farts in the wind.

~Matt


----------



## macmikeman

Nope, no proof. I'm hoping maybe Shunk has seen or used one before as well. He is the most logical source I can think of to verify this. Like I said, I was so sure she was full of it, but no sir I had to buy that hillbilly fat Florida chick dinner.


----------



## TOOL_5150

macmikeman said:


> Nope, no proof. I'm hoping maybe Shunk has seen or used one before as well. He is the most logical source I can think of to verify this. Like I said, I was so sure she was full of it, but no sir I had to buy that hillbilly fat Florida chick dinner.


LOL.. id pay to see that.. I think he only weighs like a buck thirty.

~Matt


----------



## macmikeman

No, that was during my entire 30's. Now I am a huge fat slug weighing in at 145.....


----------



## TOOL_5150

macmikeman said:


> No, that was during my entire 30's. Now I am a huge fat slug weighing in at 145.....


LOL... dont eat too much....


~Matt


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76

If you're over bending your 1 1/2" emt you can put a 2x4 or something on the ground and beat it out. Slapping it on the ground kind of. Also if you find something with some leverage you can pull it out. Just be careful and put some cardboard on whatever your bending it on.... easy to kink the conduit when doing this.

As far as a 2" hand bender.... I could go without ever seeing one haha Didn't think they made one bigger than 1 1/4"


----------



## kaboler

Well, 1 1/4 is easy enough to bend, once you realize it's not about strength, but about jumping and landing and a split second after landing, pushing the bar down.

I didn't think I could bend 1 1/4 until my coworkers told me that girls can do it. It's true.


----------



## MDShunk

There was a company that made a 1-1/2" bender in probably the 50's. I've seen it on eBay a couple times. I think it might have been Crouse Hinds or Appleton. It was one of the old school fitting manufacturers, in any event. Never cared to own one. I barely have enough ass to bend 1-1/4" by hand. I can do it just fine, but would rather not. I have seen old 1-1/2" hickeys for sale, and they almost always are painted maroon-ish red. I'm not sure what brand that might be. I probably ought to try to get my hands on one of those some day.


----------



## frenchelectrican

For 1.5" EMT conduit I do use the ratching hand bender aka Chicago bender but try it without ratching bender that is pretty fun event to watch.

As far for 2 inch EMT hand or ractating bender AFAIK I only see it twice.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## Wirenuting

macmikeman said:


> I was doing a fiber/ integrate job once in Orlando. One of the women on the electrical crew was talking about a 2" emt hand bender. I thought I knew everything and spoke up telling her there is no such thing. She bet me a dinner. I took the bet. She won. She showed up the next day with one in her truck. No kidding at all. I wish I had a digital camera back then or at least had of wrote who made it but I didn't. And no I did not attempt to try to bend some 2" thinwall with it. Anyway for real somebody at least made one and sold them, so I bet they had the 1-1/2 inch as well.


I was told that the navy SeaBee unit here on base had a 2 inch bender. I never saw it but that's were we got our 1 1/2 from. 
Next time I go to the shop over on the other side I'll snap a pic of it. We have all kinds of goofy big stuff around here. The navy seems to like manpower work. 

The Chicago bender is the one I liked using. I stunk with the Greenlee hydraulic we have. And I've never seen a sidewinder in use. Heard they were easy to use. 

There was a lighting job I was doing back in 90 at our salvage yard, DRMO, and for days I saw a big box labeled "Train Set". I figured it was a toy set from an army fort nearby that had closed. I finally opened the box and saw the train set. 
It was every tool needed to "Set" a train back on the tracks.


----------



## sparks134

macmikeman said:


> I was doing a fiber/ integrate job once in Orlando. One of the women on the electrical crew was talking about a 2" emt hand bender. I thought I knew everything and spoke up telling her there is no such thing. She bet me a dinner. I took the bet. She won. She showed up the next day with one in her truck. No kidding at all. I wish I had a digital camera back then or at least had of wrote who made it but I didn't. And no I did not attempt to try to bend some 2" thinwall with it. Anyway for real somebody at least made one and sold them, so I bet they had the 1-1/2 inch as well.


That's nuts... I've never heard or seen one!


----------



## bill39

There is a reason many union locals have a rule about the max size of pipe (3/4" rigid,usually) that can be bend with a hand bender.......your back is not built for that kind of strain. 

So go ahead and brag about how large a conduit you can bend by hand because you many not be doing it for long.

BTW-a "Chicago" type bender is considered a mechanical bender not a hand bender.


----------



## MarkyMark

I was on a job for a month one time that was nothing but 1" and 1 1/4" drops for low voltage wiring. We used factory 90's for the 1 1/4", but the kicks and off-sets for the 1 1/4" and everything for the 1" was hand bent.

I was so used to putting my whole azz into each bend after that, that I couldn't bend 1/2" or 3/4" for weeks without twisting it into a pretzel.


----------



## 480sparky

MDShunk said:


> There was a company that made a 1-1/2" bender in probably the 50's. I've seen it on eBay a couple times. I think it might have been Crouse Hinds or Appleton. It was one of the old school fitting manufacturers, in any event.........


I've seen a couple of those in the wild, and one guy I worked with managed to purchase one brand new. Must have been old stock, though. But it had never been used.

I'm not sure if CH or Appleton made them, though. Seems like it was an oddball name.


----------



## Wirenuting

bill39 said:


> There is a reason many union locals have a rule about the max size of pipe (3/4" rigid,usually) that can be bend with a hand bender.......your back is not built for that kind of strain.
> 
> So go ahead and brag about how large a conduit you can bend by hand because you many not be doing it for long.
> 
> BTW-a "Chicago" type bender is considered a mechanical bender not a hand bender.


Who's bragging? Someone who's never bent pipe? Or someone who googled a Chicago style mechanical bender?


----------



## bill39

Wirenuting said:


> Who's bragging? Someone who's never bent pipe? Or someone who googled a Chicago style mechanical bender?


The only reason I defined what a Chicago bender is was that I didn't want others to think the local agreements meant larger conduit had to be bent with an electric or hydraulic bender. I didn't mean to ruffle anyone's feathers.


----------



## macmikeman

480sparky said:


> I've seen a couple of those in the wild, and one guy I worked with managed to purchase one brand new. Must have been old stock, though. But it had never been used.
> 
> I'm not sure if CH or Appleton made them, though. Seems like it was an oddball name.


You were the other guy I figured was going to come thru for me and pull a picture of one out of one of your old books. Oh well.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting

bill39 said:


> The only reason I defined what a Chicago bender is was that I didn't want others to think the local agreements meant larger conduit had to be bent with an electric or hydraulic bender. I didn't mean to ruffle anyone's feathers.


No feathers ruffled here. 
I agree that those benders will wipe a persons back out. 
But if the OP has one & a bunch of extra stock, it never hurts to try doing it. 

The Chicago benders are great but like any hand bender each will bend a little different. Always a good idea to bend a test piece first.


----------



## tkb

bill39 said:


> There is a reason many union locals have a rule about the max size of pipe (3/4" rigid,usually) that can be bend with a hand bender.......your back is not built for that kind of strain.
> 
> So go ahead and brag about how large a conduit you can bend by hand because you many not be doing it for long.
> 
> BTW-a "Chicago" type bender is considered a mechanical bender not a hand bender.


Another union Prima Donna.
Do you have a girl carry your tools so you don't hurt your back?


----------



## Big John

macmikeman said:


> ...One of the women on the electrical crew was talking about a 2" emt hand bender. I thought I knew everything and spoke up telling her there is no such thing. She bet me a dinner. I took the bet. She won....


 It would have been worth another dinner to me to see her, or anyone else for that matter, bend pipe with the thing. I'm just shy of 200 lbs, and I gotta dance on the shoe to bend 1" rigid. 

I can't imagine anyone bending 2" EMT. The shoe on that thing must be three feet long! :blink:

-John


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Wirenuting said:


> I've done the hand bender. And it's not to hard. Wears you out after awhile. The hydraulic is the way to go. But if you have a lot of stock & a bender, it's good to learn.
> The one they handed me years ago had a big shoe extension on it.
> Good luck.


 
You've bent 1 & 1/2" by hand?


----------



## Wirenuting

mcclary's electrical said:


> You've bent 1 & 1/2" by hand?
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKA22HSCBe4">YouTube Link</a>


Yup, and they laughed their ass off while I did it. Gotta have fun with the new guy right.
The video you posted is 1 1/4" , but we know it gets easier with practice. 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## jza

Frasbee said:


> 5'5' 140 lbs


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Wirenuting said:


> Yup, and they laughed their ass off while I did it. Gotta have fun with the new guy right.
> The video you posted is 1 1/4" , but we know it gets easier with practice.
> Thanks for the link.


 
That video hand me laughing:laughing:


----------



## B4T

My 1 1/4 shoe doesn't have a foot pedal like the new and improved version, so to make it easier, I bought a (10) ft. piece of 1 1/4 black pipe and cut it down to (7) ft, for a handle..

Makes all the difference in the world when leverage is the only force being used..


----------



## Wirenuting

mcclary's electrical said:


> That video hand me laughing:laughing:


I was lucky, I still had my sea legs so I didn't dance around to much and stayed on the shoe. Since i was almost washed overboard once I quickly learned to never leg go and being on a bomb build up crew taught me all about leverage.


----------



## sparks134

mcclary's electrical said:


> You've bent 1 & 1/2" by hand?
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKA22HSCBe4">YouTube Link</a>


That was to hard to watch... They don't know what there doing!


----------



## drsparky

Spend a few bucks get a Greenlee 855GX, it is funner than a video game and make anyone a master bender.


----------



## B4T

drsparky said:


> Spend a few bucks get a Greenlee 855GX, it is funner than a video game and make anyone a master bender.


Here it is..


----------



## B4T

The "few bucks" for the Greenlee bender is $9391.46..


----------



## drsparky

I will pay for itself if you do a lot of bending. I bet Sunbelt or your favorite rental company has them.


----------



## macmikeman

No more Greenlee triple nickels for me. They change the models too often and then the support for the older models goes out the window. I know this applies to many machines and software and computer's as well, but when you buy Greenlee you pay big bucks for a lifelong machine. I was unable to locate a replacement board for my orange tag 555sbc * there was one left on Greenlee's shelf but it was defective. Greenlee calls that model "obsolete". Screw them , I ripped out the electronics and installed relays and contactors and got it all running good again...


----------



## B4T

macmikeman said:


> No more Greenlee triple nickels for me. They change the models too often and then the support for the older models goes out the window. I know this applies to many machines and software and computer's as well, but when you buy Greenlee you pay big bucks for a lifelong machine. I was unable to locate a replacement board for my orange tag 555sbc * there was one left on Greenlee's shelf but it was defective. Greenlee calls that model "obsolete". Screw them , I ripped out the electronics and installed relays and contactors and got it all running good again...


Wow.. that sucks!!

The word "obsolete" is something I thought a manufacture like GREENLEE would never say when spending big bucks for a fancy bender..

So you maintain your tools and get screwed anyway..


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> The "few bucks" for the Greenlee bender is $9391.46..



We have at least 4 of the next model down.


----------



## tkb

I like my 880 and 882.
They never go obsolete. No electronics, they are hydraulic.


----------



## Big John

macmikeman said:


> ...Greenlee calls that model "obsolete"....


 That's the name of game in manufacturing today. Planned obsolescence. Why worry about keeping the old ones working when they can sell you a whole new one for 5X the price?? :no:

I'd have been bull**** too.

-John


----------



## macmikeman

tkb said:


> I like my 880 and 882.
> They never go obsolete. No electronics, they are hydraulic.


Good choice, but we both know setup and bending is slower with those. Speedwise, nothing beats a triple nickel or its newer advanced models, except them giant machines you see at airplane shops.


----------



## mattsilkwood

BBQ said:


> We have at least 4 of the next model down.


 The 855? We have one of those. Awesome machine, it makes it hard to screw up a piece of pipe. But it can be done.:whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150

BBQ said:


> We have at least 4 of the next model down.


I have 8 in my garage....


~Matt


----------



## MDShunk

I can name that tune in two notes.


----------



## tkb

macmikeman said:


> Good choice, but we both know setup and bending is slower with those. Speedwise, nothing beats a triple nickel or its newer advanced models, except them giant machines you see at airplane shops.


Except you need a couple of guys to load and unload it.

With the 882, I can take the parts I need and set it up pretty quick, one man job. 
If there is no power yet, I can bring the manual pump.

If you have a lot to bend or a large job, I agree with the triple nickel.

There is a cart available now for the 882.


----------



## bill39

tkb said:


> Another union Prima Donna.
> Do you have a girl carry your tools so you don't hurt your back?


I probably could bend this size pipe by hand, but then I could also work 480V hot and climb w/o the proper PPE gear but I'm not that stupid.

A wise man once said: there are old electricians and bold electricians but there are no old bold electricians.


----------



## Charger77

B4T said:


> Here it is..


Great, just what I need. One more thing for the guys over 40 to get frustrated with and take a hammer. Give me a good 555 and maybe an extra pipe or 2 (°'s are never on the actual ° mark....) 

I'm 6'1" 240 lbs. and I don't like 1 1/4" for too long. That's why I love working for a multi- million dollar company that has the right benders for the big stuff (even if it is 15 years old....)


----------



## kaboler

Next time I bend 1 1/4 pipe, I'll try to remember to video it. It's all technique and HEAVY FOOT PRESSURE! Like it says on the bender. Heavy foot pressure. It's about as hard to bend as 1" pipe. Maybe even easier.


----------



## bill39

I've used the 555 Greenlee but none of the more "modern" models. Are all of the fancy electronics and setup features really necessary? Does the LCD display say "Press 1 for English"?

How many guys who are true craftsmen really need this stuff? Just knowing the basics of conduit bending would seem to be enough.

For small rigid pipe (1/2"-1-1/2") give me a Chicago/Greenlee racheting bender and most real craftsmen I know can make precise & matching bends all day long.

DISCLAIMER#1:
And just to keep the arguements to a minimum, I talking about working on large industrial/refinery/power house projects. Not small jobs where all you need to do is stub up small quantities of conduits for air handlers, etc.

DISCLAIMER#2:
Also, I do not mean to say that just because a person knows how to bend conduit that means he is an electrician. There are a lot of other skills needed before someone can claim to be a qualified electrican.


----------



## tkb

bill39 said:


> DISCLAIMER#2:
> Also, I do not mean to say that just because a person knows how to bend conduit that means he is an electrician. There are a lot of other skills needed before someone can claim to be a qualified electrican.


I agree, exhaust, railing, roll bar benders are not electricians, but can bend pipe.


----------



## mattsilkwood

bill39 said:


> I've used the 555 Greenlee but none of the more "modern" models. Are all of the fancy electronics and setup features really necessary? Does the LCD display say "Press 1 for English"?
> 
> How many guys who are true craftsmen really need this stuff? Just knowing the basics of conduit bending would seem to be enough.
> 
> For small rigid pipe (1/2"-1-1/2") give me a Chicago/Greenlee racheting bender and most real craftsmen I know can make precise & matching bends all day long.
> 
> DISCLAIMER#1:
> And just to keep the arguements to a minimum, I talking about working on large industrial/refinery/power house projects. Not small jobs where all you need to do is stub up small quantities of conduits for air handlers, etc.
> 
> DISCLAIMER#2:
> Also, I do not mean to say that just because a person knows how to bend conduit that means he is an electrician. There are a lot of other skills needed before someone can claim to be a qualified electrican.


 They really speed things up. You still have to know how to bend pipe, but say you need 30*, you just punch in 30* on the controler, push bend and when it stops it will be 30*, the same every time.


----------



## kaboler

ALMOST had a video made for you guys, but the problems?

I had to bend a 1 1/4 pipe with only a few offset bends to go into an LB.

I had a scrap piece of 1 1/4 pipe I was going to do a 90 on, but the light was really really poor where I wanted to do it, and the only place that had good lighting was the office, and I don't want to bend 1 1/4 pipe on a new office floor.


----------

